# What Windshield Washer Fluid Do You Use?



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looking for a new fluid for the spring/summer months. I usually use Rain-X and its fine, just want to see if there's anything amazing out there people love. I'm 1/2 expecting Andrei to respond and tell me that AMSOIL has washer fluid as well and we should all use that =] haha.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Rain-X, but does it really matter? Anything with a decent alcohol base to cut through grime is sufficient.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I use the Orange one.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

If there is no any fear of freezing, just a little bit of Fairy dishwashing liquid with plain water will do ok. Not needed alcohol if the temperature will be above zero centigrade. To take out bugs it's useful to pour a little of Coca Cola, Pepsi or similar into it. Old fashioned tricks.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

-45 degree washer fluid all the year  

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Whatever came with the Cruze, hardly ever use the windshield washer fluid, if hit with a spray of mud loaded with sand, a good way to mar your windshield and rip up your wiper blades.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Whatever the dealership and Enterprise puts in the car freezes at like 33*F when applied to a stationary car. I use orange Rain-X snow/bug remover but have tried the purple Windex that runs a little bit more as well as the yellow Prestone. Rain-X w/o the actual rain-x treatment on my windows worked the best for me and my in and out of state trips. I currently have the actual rain-x treatment on my windows and also used the Rain/x deicer spray that seems to left a nice visible film on the windshield.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I used the purple windex branded stuff. Good down to -37*.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Whatever I have in the garage and came with the car. I find going to one of the self service car washes and waxing the car/windshield really does wonders and acts like you rain x"ed" the windshield. I can't remember the last time I bought washer fluid but I have some "blue stuff" in my garage I will use b4 my trip to Memphis. Esp since all the snow and ice is melting and messing up the windshield.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

That Rain-X that come in that plastic yellow bottle is good stuff. The kind that tell you to clean your windshield, put in on like a polish, let it dry and wipe it off. Also make this stuff for the inside of the windshield.

But I believe the OP is talking about windshield washer fluid. This is the kind of stuff the inept pour into their oil fill hole and wonder why their engine burns up. Not very likely they would pour it into their AT dipstick tube, but that is one of excuses the automotive manufacturers used for removing it. 

So far, they haven't found a means to remove the oil filter cap, but sure did for the radiator cap. 

Stepdaughter left her bottle of Power Blast Windshield cleaner and deicer here, claims its good to -20*F, also says its poisonous so had a child safety cap on it. She apparently has been using it on my old 04 Cavalier quite a bit. Her windshield looks like crap now with embedded streaks all over it. Feel Rain-X is a much better solution, either this, or leave your car in the showroom.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Still have the factory fill and factory wipers!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Still using what I have from the factory, the only time I use it is when I'm on the road and someone is following too close, just spray a bit to where the water sprays on their windshield and they'll either back off or pass..lol.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I use splash brand windshield washer fluid. I love it. Cleans the window Really well. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I Recommend any thing with out ammonia , solvents, or volatile organic compounds [ VOC ]


----------

